# Anyone with a 64GB Touchpad?



## gsausalito (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi:

I own a 64GB Touchpad which suffered of question mark issue.
With the appreciated help of Mr. Jcsullins TP came back to live.
It came back from dead with partition problems and WebOsDoctor
couldn't cure it.

First displayed weird partition errors like:



> [email protected]:/# lvm.static vgck
> /dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument
> /dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument
> /dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument
> Volume group "store" inconsistent


Tried tptoolbox form Mr. Jcsullins and recreate partitions.
Tried WebOsDoctor 3.0.0 and stopped at 8%.
Manually recreate partition to fit 32GB Touchpad and ran WebOs Doctor again
and stopped at 12%.
All the possible fixes to the 12% issue i've seen and read depends on
WebOsDoctor hangs at media partion erros and the user has to reformat
media partition; this fix didn't work on my TP.
Ran again tptoolbox to recreate the 64GB partitions and ran WebOs Doctor 3
but same exit: 12% stopped.

I've read that the partition layout from a 64GB is a little misterious and i'm looking
for a person who have a 64GB TP and may share the partiton scheme using
novaterm so i can't try recreate the scheme and may fix the 12% stucking.

Anyone with a little free time?

I have some print-out info from WebOs Doctor ( 3.0.0, 3.0.2, 3.0.4 and 3.0.5 )
i can upload if required.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MikeB68 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a 64GB beastie, but not sure how or why the structure on a solid state chip would be different. I have messed about quite a bit in webOS using Tailor and NEVER had any partition issues. Of course, if your SD is borked it may not be wise to use Tailor onit anyway!

Check this out - it may help: http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-internals/304871-tailor-device-live-partition-filesystem-editor-beta-testing.html

You must enable the beta feeds to get it.

Obviously, this is a webOS device first and foremost and the webOS devs know a huge amount about the device.

Good luck


----------



## gsausalito (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi:


MikeB68 said:


> I have a 64GB beastie, but not sure how or why the structure on a solid state chip would be different. I have messed about quite a bit in webOS using Tailor and NEVER had any partition issues. Of course, if your SD is borked it may not be wise to use Tailor onit anyway!
> 
> Check this out - it may help: http://forums.webosn...ta-testing.html
> 
> ...


Can i run this without a booting WebOs?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Nope. Tailor requires webOS with preware installed.


----------



## Hunter X (Nov 22, 2012)

It appears that MikeB68 didn't really read the OP. If you need partition layout info, take a look inside the webOS doctor, there is a partition table/layout xml around. My TP 4G is my primary TP so I only have webOS doctors for that TP handy and the partition layout from the TP 4G won't work on your TP (added partitions for modem).


----------



## gsausalito (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks Hunter, keep waiting.

I think ( and hope ) the problem is a partition problem.
Mi TP was dead from july 2012 because the ? mark issue.
A few days ago Mr. Jcsullins helped me to reflash the TP
and came back to life but it did not boot any more; only
recovery booted but no way of wipe nothing, recovery
showed can't mount SDCard and all other partitions
weren't able to format from recovery.



Spoiler



Using novacom and booting topaz boot from WebOs Doctor 3
and accessing from novaterm i've got:


> [email protected]:/# lvm.static vgck
> /dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument
> /dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument
> /dev/mmcblk0p14: lseek 63447236608 failed: Invalid argument
> Volume group "store" inconsistent


so i removed and recreated partitions using Mr. Jcsullins' tptoolbox
and then doctored with version 3.0.0. but the stopped and keep
stoping at 12%.

The first weird thing i saw at WebOs Doctor print out was:


> Jan 19, 2013 6:03:17 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.MountUtils getBootPartition
> WARNING: unable to obtain boot partition with /tmp/find_boot.sh script


other errors like:


> Jan 19, 2013 6:03:32 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
> INFO: Trenchcoat: <INFO> Output device has partition table with 13 entries
> 
> Jan 19, 2013 6:03:32 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint
> ...


I've tried all sucessful fixes i've found about 12% stuck and didn't worked, basically ( i think )
because all fixes relates tha the process hangs at 12% and using novaterm format the media partition.
Some can continue the process after the formtat and other had to doctor again to fix but in my case
the process doesn´t freezes only stops.


> Jan 19, 2013 6:03:32 AM com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomSocketStream handleSocketException
> WARNING: SocketException Cmd: file:///sbin/trenchcoat
> java.net.SocketException: Connection reset
> at java.net.SocketInputStream.read(Unknown Source)
> ...


As i wrote above i hope the problem came from the partition scheme because
the only alternative i think of is a bad NAND flashing.



Mr. Jcsullins fixed. Reflashed and working.

Regards


----------



## remt (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello,

A big thanks to jcsullins for its work, that help me to get some hope that my TP will be back to life.

After applying TPDebrick v004 my TP boot again (? mark issue before) but stucks on moboot, impossible to access WebOs nor CM9 only CWM recovery.

I have exactly the same problem like gsausalito. Is there anybody that can helpe me please?

Sorry for my english but i'm french

Thanks


----------

